# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Baseball Pitcher looking to get stronger and throw harder

## Estrada712

I'm looking to get stronger and faster and quick recovery for baseball... I'm 20yrs 5'9 135 . I throw up to 86-88 mph . I think taking HGH, Steroids , Testosterone injections will get me to the pro level. I have my mind set so not looking for " don't take it" looking for what to take etc......

----------


## krugerr

See your other thread. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...p-Weight-Gains

----------


## WarEagle

Not a baseball guy, I'm an ex football player but I had a friend in college that pitched, he was about 5'9 around 185 and juiced. His concern given his frame was obviously to limit his mass. I can't help you with what to take....I haven't been around gear that long but my advice would be to read up on some of the forums and find something that won't make you super bulky. I have a naturally thin brother that was able to put on a good bit of weight and strength without getting bulky by starting out on cyp alone, he then added tren . My concern would be your elbow. I have elbow pains now just from juicing and working out so I'd make sure and read up on what to take along side of your cycle to limit that. Could be basic multi vitamins or something else you can take to fight that side...plenty threads on these forums about joint pains so I would def read up on that as well. Good luck!

----------


## jj341

MLB testing is pretty comprehensive. Most likely you'd fail the test and be suspended for a long time.

----------


## JWP806

> I'm looking to get stronger and faster and quick recovery for baseball... I'm 20yrs 5'9 135 . I throw up to 86-88 mph . I think taking HGH, Steroids, Testosterone injections will get me to the pro level. I have my mind set so not looking for " don't take it" looking for what to take etc......


Tim Lincecum thinks your small.

Jk buddy but how the hell are you 5'9 and 135 pounds? Do you currently lift weights at all? 

Not flaming, just curious.

----------


## redz

> MLB testing is pretty comprehensive. Most likely you'd fail the test and be suspended for a long time.


You think that MLB players dont juice?

----------


## JWP806

> I'm looking to get stronger and faster and quick recovery for baseball... I'm 20yrs 5'9 135 . I throw up to 86-88 mph . I think taking HGH, Steroids, Testosterone injections will get me to the pro level. I have my mind set so not looking for " don't take it" looking for what to take etc......


*What level are you currently at?* You have your mind set on taking steroids , testosterone (a steroid ), and hgh? You clearly haven't even done any research. 




> You think that MLB players dont juice?


I would imagine that a large portion of them do.

----------


## redz

> I would imagine that a large portion of them do.


I think a large portion of all pro athletes use steroids and/or other performance enhancing drugs. Too much money on the line, anything to win.

----------


## JWP806

> I think a large portion of all pro athletes use steroids and/or other performance enhancing drugs. Too much money on the line, anything to win.


Yeah, I definitely agree.

----------

